

Ask HN: Recommended VPS providers - TimH

Hey guys, I currently have a 2GB server with slicehost which ends up io bound a lot of the time (big db).  I'm thinking about getting a server with more ram - 4, 8, or 16GB depending on cost. Do you know of any good providers out there who are low cost - or who provide higher ram packages with lower bandwidth and hard disk offerings?<p>I'm looking for cheap as I'm completely bootstrapping and doubt I'll be bringing in any revenue in the next few months.  Any suggestions appreciated.
======
malvim
I use SilverRack (<http://silverrack.com/>) and find it very cost-effective.

They have some discount codes you can use, and if you ask them they'll
probably give you one.

~~~
TimH
Thanks for commenting, but their largest VPS only has 1GB of ram. That's half
what I have now.

